# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Cfarë dini të gatuani ?!

## PaToSaRaK

Pershendetje te gjitheve po e hap kete Teme sepse kam pak ide nga gatimi. Si djal qe jam kam mesuar dhe une te gatuaj, mesova nga halli jo nga malli.
Une di te skuq patate.
Te skuq veze.
Te bej pilaf.
Te bej makarona.
Di te bej dhe fasule. 
Keto gjera kam mesuar te gatuaj dhe i gatuaj mire, nuk i dihet mund te mesoj me shum.

Gjith te mirat.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

nuk di te bej shume se akoma tu mesu jena :ngerdheshje: ....e kom dhe burrin guzhunjeri ai di te bej ca gjona pupupup te lepish pjaten :syte zemra: 

di te bej grosh, pilaf, makarona,turli,kam pa mamin disa her si behet pastice dhe them di ta bej dhe pse nuk e kam bo akoma :Gjoja: .....speca te mbushur etj etj.....di me bo vetem gjona shqip se gjermonet nuk e kan gje guzhinen....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Të skuq vezë.
Të bëj pilaf.
Të bëj makarona.
Të bëj Pizza.
Të bëj embëlsira

Këto i di ti bëj edhe un  , meqe nga nevoja mu desht që ti mesoj në kuzhinë kur punova me një restaurant._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## jushe

Ne Guzhine jam shume e zonja dhe pak a shume me jepet per gjithcka.Kam dhe shume fantazi dhe shpesh me dalin gjera shume te mira. Per Gatime Shqiptare dhe Italiane di ti bej thuajse te gjitha, kam dhe doren qe cdo gje qe bej ne pergjithesi del shume shume e mire.Te gjitha llojet e gjellrave dhe gatimeve, me dalin shume te mira.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Ne Guzhine jam shume e zonja dhe pak a shume me jepet per gjithcka.Kam dhe shume fantazi dhe shpesh me dalin gjera shume te mira. Per Gatime Shqiptare dhe Italiane di ti bej thuajse te gjitha, kam dhe doren qe cdo gje qe bej ne pergjithesi del shume shume e mire.Te gjitha llojet e gjellrave dhe gatimeve, me dalin shume te mira.


kur do na ftosh per dreka dhe darak mi se erdha :ngerdheshje: ....qyqya do e kesh shendoshur burrin me keto gatimet :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dritek7

nuk di me gatu bre po desha te mesoj si te bej petulla.. oj cucat e forumit a mundeni me me ndihmu bre ..

----------


## mia@

Me pelqen gatimi, dhe gatuaj cdo gje, por me shume me pelqen kur gatuan burri. Me shijon me shume nga dora e tij. :shkelje syri:

----------


## naqeta

> nuk di me gatu bre po desha te mesoj si te bej petulla.. oj cucat e forumit a mundeni me me ndihmu bre ..


Une po deshe te ndihmoj te pastrosh fjalorin ,dje me ke habit çfare ke nxjerr nga goja .
Ps.Kujdes kur te skuqesh petulla mos fol shume, maje gojen mbyll ,se te bjen vaji ne gjuhe dhe pervelohesh pastaj. :Lulja3:

----------


## mia@

> nuk di me gatu bre po desha te mesoj si te bej petulla.. oj cucat e forumit a mundeni me me ndihmu bre ..


E ke receten ne forum me duket, te temat e gatimit.

----------


## Elonaa

Te ka lind ndonje kshu! :rrotullo syte: 




              Për 4 - 5 persona duhen:

Miell 2 gota uji, kos 1 gote uji, vezë 1 kokërr, kripë,sodë 1/2lugë kafeje, vaj 2 filxhane kafeje

Në një tas porcelani vendosen vezë, kos, kripë dhe yndyrë, rrihen mirë dhe shtohet miell i përzier me pak sodë. Brumi në këtë rast është gjysmë i trashë. Në tigan hidhet pak yndyrë (1/2 lugë gjelle). Kur yndyra të jetë nxehur, hidhet brumi(një lugë gjelle për çdo petull). Largësia nga njëra tjetra duhet të jetë 3-4 cm sepse gjatë skuqjes brumi hapet. Petullat skuqen nga njëra anë dhe pastaj kthehen nga ana tjetër.
Pasi të jenë skuqur mirë vendosen në pjatë, spërkaten pak me gjalpë dhe përdoren me sheqer ose serviren me mjaltë.

----------


## dritek7

> E ke receten ne forum me duket, te temat e gatimit.


thanks darling..

----------


## dritek7

> Te ka lind ndonje kshu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
>               Për 4 - 5 persona duhen:
> 
> Miell 2 gota uji, kos 1 gote uji, vezë 1 kokërr, kripë,sodë 1/2lugë kafeje, vaj 2 filxhane kafeje
> 
> ...


beautiful... po ja nis ... thankss

----------


## dritek7

> Une po deshe te ndihmoj te pastrosh fjalorin ,dje me ke habit çfare ke nxjerr nga goja .
> Ps.Kujdes kur te skuqesh petulla mos fol shume, maje gojen mbyll ,se te bjen vaji ne gjuhe dhe pervelohesh pastaj.


wowwwww ku e pe  se cfar kam nxjerr nga goja  ti dreq..un kujtova se isha vetem ne dhom.. interesante ...
meqe ra fjala a ka mundesi te me thuash si te gatuaj tasqebab me lo.qe  prifti ..kam degjuar se esht special..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## INFINITY©

Gatimin e kam hobby dhe kjo ndoshta duket edhe ne faktin qe me teper gjera me vlere kam ne kitchen se sa ne pjeset e tjera te shtepise. lol 
Me pelqen jashte mase te ha dhe jashte dhe pastaj kur kam kohe ne shtepi eksperimentoj me gjera te ndryshme, nga different cuisines. E vetmja qe s'para me pelqen eshte ajo indiane. 

Ah po, edhe per embelsira nuk para me jepet te bej, por ato qe bej, bejne dhe Bakers Square te flas me vete.  :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> thanks darling..


anytime, lol

----------


## Milkway

Shum gjera di sepse eshte dashur te mesohem . 

Vetem sdi me qit pite sepse te tjerat shumicen e kuzhines kosovare i gatuaj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dritek7

> Gatimin e kam hobby dhe kjo ndoshta duket edhe ne faktin qe me teper gjera me vlere kam ne kitchen se sa ne pjeset e tjera te shtepise. lol 
> Me pelqen jashte mase te ha dhe jashte dhe pastaj kur kam kohe ne shtepi eksperimentoj me gjera te ndryshme, nga different cuisines. E vetmja qe s'para me pelqen eshte ajo indiane. 
> 
> Ah po, edhe per embelsira nuk para me jepet te bej, por ato qe bej, bejne dhe Bakers Square te flas me vete.


guzhina Indiane esht the best o shoku Apollon .. vetem ka 1 te keqe se ata perdorin shum  speca djeges dhe te djeg menderja gjith diten..

----------


## INFINITY©

> guzhina Indiane esht the best o shoku Apollon .. vetem ka 1 te keqe se ata perdorin shum  speca djeges dhe te djeg menderja gjith diten..


E para njehere nuk jam shok, dhe e dyta per ty mund te jete, mua nuk me pelqen dhe aq. Kam shoqe indiane qe me kane dhene recipes te gjysheve te tyre se si ta bejne Curry-n perderisa eshte nje mix of spices, por experienca ime e pare me ushqimin indian ka qene ne nje restorant qe gjoja ishte me 5 yje dhe shume i shtrenjte me qe ra fjala dhe sinqerisht mbasi dola qe aty, kam vjell zorret. First impressions gjithmone kane rendesi. Psh mua me pelqejne jashte mase ushqimet e Amerikes se Jugut, kane nje cuisine shume te larmishme.

----------


## INFINITY©

Eshte APOLLONIA (@ = a)  :buzeqeshje: 

Mos do te tregojme ndonje foto keshtu? Ushqim Indian e kisha fjalen. lol

----------


## INFINITY©

Meqe jemi te ushqimi indian, dy gjera qe me pelqejne jane: naan bread (buka indiane) dhe kulfi ice cream. Yummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

